# Fishfinder Smartcast RF35e



## Grundangler85 (8. Januar 2006)

Hallo ich hab mal ne Frage taugt dieses Echolot was ? 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Echolot-Smartcast-RF25e-RF35e-Humminbird-Fishfinder_W0QQitemZ7207972376QQcategoryZ30758QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Weil ich wollte mir den Blinker im Abo holen und da gibt es das echolot dabei.


----------



## theactor (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fishfinder Smartcast RF35e*

HI,

Genauso hab ich's auch gemacht #6 

Ich denke, es kommt auf Deine Ansprüche an.
Mir geht es im wesentlichen um eine halbwegs realistische Tiefenbestimmung und das ist dem Gerät auf jeden Fall gegeben.
Der erste Test vom Schlauchboot auf der Ostsee war diesbezüglich sehr zufriedenstellend.

Zum FISCH_FINDEN_: also -- Dorschbewegungen am Grund hat das Ding nicht "wahrgenommen". Auch Dorsche im Drill im Mittelwasser hat es nicht angezeigt.
Zweimal hat er mehrere Fische im Mittelwasser vermeldet, wahrscheinlich irgendwelche Schwärme, die das Boot unterkreuzt haben.

Auch habe ich von Land aus einige Würfe im Hafen gemacht; aber bei 20-25m Weite ist dann auch schon Sense mit Empfang.
Das Display ist zudem recht kälteempfindlich und schwächelt dann etwas.

Aber trotz der genannten Einschränkungen bin ich sehr zufrieden, da es meinen Ansprüchen (Tiefenbestimmungen vom Bellyboot aus; Erkunden von Vertiefungen in Gewässern etc) genügt!

|wavey:


----------



## Grundangler85 (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fishfinder Smartcast RF35e*

Hi also hohe Ansprüche hab ich nicht ich Angel hauptsächlich vom Ufer und wollte es dafür benutzen. Hauptsächlich für die Grundstruktur und Tiefe und halt die Fische die es anzeigen soll. 

Also zeigt es die Fische net an oder halt nicht immer ?


----------



## theactor (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fishfinder Smartcast RF35e*

HI,

Vielleicht gibt es da noch die ein oder andere Erfahrung von Boardies.

Bei Fischbewegungen am Grund habe ich meine Zweifel. 
Auch für eine _genauere_ Anzeige der Bodenstruktur ist das Display einfach nicht tauglich, meine ich.

|wavey:


----------



## AngelAndy20 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fishfinder Smartcast RF35e*

Hi, guck mal hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=64019&highlight=RF35e

Insbesondere den Vorschlag mit dem schleppenden Modellboot find ich genial!:m #6 

LG by Andy


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fishfinder Smartcast RF35e*



			
				Grundangler85 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi also hohe Ansprüche hab ich nicht ich Angel hauptsächlich vom Ufer und wollte es dafür benutzen. Hauptsächlich für die Grundstruktur und Tiefe und halt die Fische die es anzeigen soll.
> 
> Also zeigt es die Fische net an oder halt nicht immer ?


 
Hallo!

Es hat eine Fischanzeige, die halt in manchen Situationen nicht genau arbeitet (Fische am Grund, sich bewegende Wasserpflanzen, die als Fische whrgenommen werden, zu kleine Fische bei gering eingestellter Fischanzeigeempfindlichkeit....) - ist aber sicher nicht unbedingt ein problem des Smartcast.

Für die Alltagstauglichkeit gibt es mindestens 10 Treads hier im Forum - kannst du bei RF 30 gucken - RF 35 hat dann etwas besserer Reichweite + Temperaturanzeige + Uhrzeit.

Zur Bodenstruktur - meinst du das Bodenrelieff, also Rinnen, Berge... oder halt die Struktur, also Schlamm, Sand, Stein... - bei zweiterem hast du pech (der RF 15 solls können - habs aber noch nicht getestet), ersteres lässt sich auch mit dem RF 30 (den hab ich) gut erkunden, das ist auch bei mir das haupteinsatzgebiet.

Darüberhinaus gibt es ne Aussage in welcher Tiefe Fische sich aufhalten - das wars, aber mehr ist wohl im Süsswasser auch kaum notwendig.
Im gegensatz zum Bootsangeln suche ich ja mit dem Smartcast nict vom Ufer den Fisch, sondern die erfolgversprechende Stellen und die Zone, die ich beangeln muss.


----------



## detauge (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fishfinder Smartcast RF35e*

Hallo zusammen, bin ganz neu hier. Habe meinem Mann den SmarCast RF35 e zum Vatertag geschenkt und habe keine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung dabei bekommen sondern nur englisch und französisch. Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## kruppi (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fishfinder Smartcast RF35e*

hallo 

kann mir eier eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für den SmartCast RF35e schicken hatte ne französische nur bei -.- bitter per e mail krupone@msn.com  danke schonmal =)


----------

